# Where can I buy blank patch material for embroidering patches??



## ofwg

I need to buy patch material , the fabric that patches are made out of in small sizes, around 10" x 10" or so. And, if I could get a patchwork of an image, ie Disney characters or cartoon characters, that would be even better. The only place I found patch material is Colmanandcompany.com (Patch Material: Colman and Company - Discount Commercial Embroidery Supplies - Machine Embroidery Supplies Catalog) but it's too large and too expensive. Where can I buy this in smaller sizes?


----------



## moosevalley

I bought the kit from coleman and co, but after I got it, you can do it for a lot less. The specail Iron is just a normal woodburning tool you can buy at walmart for $8. The specail material is just twill, You can buy a yard of twill from Stahls in loads of differnt colors. Just hoop the twill, sew the patch out on it, use the iron to trim around the tread when your finished to seal the twill. If you want the heat backing stahls also sells that.


----------



## MDsUnique

moosevalley said:


> I bought the kit from coleman and co, but after I got it, you can do it for a lot less. The specail Iron is just a normal woodburning tool you can buy at walmart for $8. The specail material is just twill, You can buy a yard of twill from Stahls in loads of differnt colors. Just hoop the twill, sew the patch out on it, use the iron to trim around the tread when your finished to seal the twill. If you want the heat backing stahls also sells that.


Thanks for the heads up on where to get alternative material.


----------



## nalob

I just go to a fabric mart and by twill or canvas material. $6 a yard. 

Check your local fabric stores before ordering online. Might be cheaper


----------



## cmdslick

Just make certain the twill is made of poly substrate. Should not be cotton.


----------



## selanac

Chris, is there a special reason it has to be Poly Substrate?


----------



## cmdslick

selanac said:


> Chris, is there a special reason it has to be Poly Substrate?


From my experience and everything I have read, the material should be poly based so that it will "melt" with the synthetic thread. The cotton will burn when using a hot knife.

I would imagine that a laser cutter would be different.


----------



## Debbiep

I am looking for a roll of patch material. I do not want individual patches. I would like to embroidery the words for the patch and move down the roll and do the next one. Does any one know where I can purchase something like this?


----------



## tfalk

Stahls, Imprintables Warehouse, TwillUSA, Dalco, take your pick, they all have rolls of twill in just about any color you want and various widths. Not sure why you would want to embroider directly onto the fabric on the roll? We usually cut the twill to shape on a vinyl cutter, then sew it onto a piece of tear away or clear backing like BadgeMaster.


----------



## cmdslick

ofwg said:


> I need to buy patch material , the fabric that patches are made out of in small sizes, around 10" x 10" or so. And, if I could get a patchwork of an image, ie Disney characters or cartoon characters, that would be even better. The only place I found patch material is Colmanandcompany.com (Patch Material: Colman and Company - Discount Commercial Embroidery Supplies - Machine Embroidery Supplies Catalog) but it's too large and too expensive. Where can I buy this in smaller sizes?


I have had some luck with local places such as Joanne's Fabrics or Hancocks Fabrics, but your best luck might be online like ebay or a fabric store. You're looking for a twill and if you are hot knifing the edges, you need a plastic based product (Polyester, Rayon, etc.). My go to place for patch stuff is Popular Patch - Military Patches. I have never asked them for patch material like the twill you are looking for, but I know they source other things, so depending on how much you are looking for, you might try giving them a call.


----------



## MarStephenson761

Have you tried our new, less expensive line? PatchTwill Material | Colman and Company The original patch material looked like it was already sewn out, so you didn't need background stitching. This new set is a little different, and much cheaper.


----------



## pianopop6

Hi guys - sorry to bring an old thread back here but I am trying to ID this type of patch backing material that I am seeing on a lot of sports jerseys. It appears to be much thicker than regular sports twill and I've also confirmed it is not just regular twill with a backing on it. Any idea what this stuff is? It's the blue material in the background of this patch with the textured lines running through it. It's very stiff and thick to give the patch good stability.


----------



## triskey

pianopop6 said:


> Hi guys - sorry to bring an old thread back here but I am trying to ID this type of patch backing material that I am seeing on a lot of sports jerseys. It appears to be much thicker than regular sports twill and I've also confirmed it is not just regular twill with a backing on it. Any idea what this stuff is? It's the blue material in the background of this patch with the textured lines running through it. It's very stiff and thick to give the patch good stability.



Have you had any luck in finding that material? I have seen rolls of it before with a company I worked with before, I never new who the supplier or manufacturer of this stuff. I have been searching for years now to find that Twill you are describing, in the process I got samples from all the biggest websites with special twill for embroidery/applique, and I found some to be close but it was all too thin, or, more rarely, too thick. I've sampled some of the above mentioned suppliers but it's just not the same stuff.

I know this is an old post, but it seems like the only one anywhere regarding this question. If you ever found that material, please do share with me a supplier that I can order it from, I would be extremely grateful.


----------



## triskey

pianopop6 said:


> Hi guys - sorry to bring an old thread back here but I am trying to ID this type of patch backing material that I am seeing on a lot of sports jerseys. It appears to be much thicker than regular sports twill and I've also confirmed it is not just regular twill with a backing on it. Any idea what this stuff is? It's the blue material in the background of this patch with the textured lines running through it. It's very stiff and thick to give the patch good stability.





pianopop6 said:


> Hi guys - sorry to bring an old thread back here but I am trying to ID this type of patch backing material that I am seeing on a lot of sports jerseys. It appears to be much thicker than regular sports twill and I've also confirmed it is not just regular twill with a backing on it. Any idea what this stuff is? It's the blue material in the background of this patch with the textured lines running through it. It's very stiff and thick to give the patch good stability.



Have you had any luck in finding that material? I have seen rolls of it before with a company I worked with before, in every color needed, I never new who the supplier or manufacturer of this stuff was. I have been searching for years now to find that Twill you are describing, in the process I got samples from many of the biggest websites with special twill for embroidery/applique, and I found some to be close, but it was all too thin, or, more rarely, too thick. I've sampled some of the above mentioned suppliers but it's just not the same stuff that you are talking about.

I know this is an old post, but it seems like the only one, anywhere, regarding this question. If you ever found that material, please do share with me a supplier that I can order from, I would be extremely grateful.

If anyone else is familiar with this material, please feel free to comment.


----------

